# Blackwater extract vs. Indian almond leaf



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I know that the Blackwater extract available at some pet stores is made from peat, not IAL, but would it have the same benefits as IAL to a pair of spawning bettas and their fry?


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi... I use black water extract... I use ten drops per gallon and that seems to work very good.
I actually like it better... I also use IAL as well. To me they are both the same..


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

PieTime said:


> I know that the Blackwater extract available at some pet stores is made from peat, not IAL, but would it have the same benefits as IAL to a pair of spawning bettas and their fry?


When I breed, and I use blackwater extract my fish spawn withing 24 hours of being in thank together.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll just use the blackwater extract, then.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

PieTime said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I'll just use the blackwater extract, then.


Yeah your welcome. Stick to it its good I like it a lot.. though a few drops won't tan your water like an India leaf would it pretty much the same...
I use one that's called KENT BLACKWATER EXPERT.. that's the one I use


----------

